# Angeln an der Wurm



## Daniel1 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Weiß hier jemand ob man auf der holländischen Seite der Wurm fischen darf? Ich wohne in Übach-Palenberg und da liegt es ja nahe dort mal mein Glück zu versuchen....Den Vispas habe ich aber dort steht nichts über die Wurm drin, oder?
Über den Craneweijer habe ich auch gelesen aber wo bekommt man dafür die Erlaubnis?

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar...

MfG

Daniel


----------



## alex-racer (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

Hi,

über die wurm weiß ich nichts !

für den Craneweijer gibt´s hier tagesscheine.




gruß Alex


----------



## powermike1977 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

kann dir da auch nicht helfen-aber wenn du mehr weisst, dann sag bescheid. sehe dass die wurm in die rur fliesst-waere doch n traum da ma ne rute reinzuwerfen! versuch mich ma schlau zu machen!

hab ne mail an die sportvisserij geschickt-mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Daniel1 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> kann dir da auch nicht helfen-aber wenn du mehr weisst, dann sag bescheid. sehe dass die wurm in die rur fliesst-waere doch n traum da ma ne rute reinzuwerfen! versuch mich ma schlau zu machen!
> 
> hab ne mail an die sportvisserij geschickt-mal sehen was die sagen.


 
Die Wasserqualität der Wurm ist ja (wieder) sehr gut geworden und nachdem ich letztens beim Spazieren einen schönen stehenden Hecht beobachten konnte will ich es dort unbedingt mal versuchen.....

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Kador (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

Hi,

gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse über die rechtliche Situation ?

Schöne Grüße

Heiko


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

nope-nie wieder was dreuebr gehoert. meine mail war auch efolglos.
mike


----------



## theundertaker (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

Hey Wilhelm, du sollst mal mit Daniel (dc1981) und mir angeln fahren ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wilhelm (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

Hallo theundertaker

Gerne!
Wie wäre es mit Vatertag,hab am Brückentag frei.
Treffpunkt und so per PN. wäre nett mit euch.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

Ui Wilhelm...wahrscheinlich wirds erst nächsten Monat....sorry...komm doch einfach am 31.05. mit zum Spinnen? Schicke dir gleich noch ne PN...


----------



## Wizard2 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

spinn und köderfischangeln ist erst wieder am 1.6 erlaubt!


----------



## wilhelm (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*

Hallo Wizard 2

Deine Aussage ist falsch.
Barsch und Zander dürfen ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai beangelt werden (auch mit Kunstködern) .
Schau in deine Unterlagen, es steht drin.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wurm*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Wizard 2
> 
> Deine Aussage ist falsch.
> Barsch und Zander dürfen ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai beangelt werden (auch mit Kunstködern) .
> ...



yo-dat klopt!


----------

